# Mail : Sous-Boîte impossible à supprimer.



## gmaa (14 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Aucun des sujets "similaires" ne m'apporte de solution...
C'est bénin mais j'aimerai quand même bien faire le ménage!

Contexte :

*Mail sous Mavericks*.
 Boîtes de réception : 5 boîtes (4 IMAP, 1 POP)
 Brouillon : les mêmes 5 boîtes
 Envoyés : les mêmes 5 boîtes
 Indésirables : les mêmes 5 boîtes.

Mais dans Indésirables, dans l'une des boîtes (IMAP) j'ai une sous-boîte (icône de dossier) "XXX" pour ici.

Click droit : Supprimer la boîte aux lettres...
me rend :


> La boîte aux lettres « XXX » n&#8217;a pu être supprimée.
> 
> La commande IMAP « DELETE » a échoué contient une erreur de serveur*: Permission denied.



Modification du nom de la boîte me rend :


> La boîte aux lettres « XXX 2 » n&#8217;a pu être renommée.
> 
> La commande IMAP « RENAME » (vers INBOX/QUARANTAINE/XXX 2) a échoué contient une erreur de serveur*: Permission denied.



Question :* Comment éliminer cette sous-boîte?*

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Mais dans Indésirables, dans l'une des boîtes (IMAP) j'ai une sous-boîte (icône de dossier) "XXX" pour ici.


et cette sous  boite elle est en ligne?
commencer par là


----------



## gmaa (14 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et cette sous  boite elle est en ligne?
> commencer par là



Perdu!
J'avais déjà fait.
J'ai refait : déconnecter, supprimer (ça le fait), quitter Mail.

Mail relancé : boîte reconnectée : le canard est toujours vivant.

Je suis allé sur le FAI cette sous-boîte n'existe pas.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

faire d'autres classiques usuels

refaire l'indexation Mail
vider les caches mail

comme tu ne dis rien mais alors rien sur intitulé de ce dossier  ni contenu( légitime ou avec erreurs de classement ou statut)  ni service concerné difficille d'aller plus loin


----------



## gmaa (15 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> faire d'autres classiques usuels
> 
> refaire l'indexation Mail
> vider les caches mail
> ...



J'ai reconstruit toutes les boîtes.
Pour tout dire :
Il n'y a rien dans cette boîte "historique" (Elle date du temps où je travaillais... -Syndicat))
Cette boîte était "alimentée" par un règle de filtrage.
Je me suis désabonné de la source... Le temps passe! Le filtre (règle) n'existe plus.
Aucune règle ne fait référence à cette sous-boîte "Syndicat" - vérifié dans toutes les règles!

Mais la boîte est restée


Vider les caches Mail ? À part "Effacer les éléments supprimés" ? -Fait
Service concerné ? Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.

Je n'ai pas encore viré le .plist...
Le faisant, je vais devoir re-paramétrer mes boîtes Mail... Si je pouvais éviter...
Et par principe!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> J'ai reconstruit toutes les boîtes.


 via menu ou methode profonde et nettement plus efficace ( envelope index)?



> Pour tout dire :
> Il n'y a rien dans cette boîte "historique" (Elle date du temps où je travaillais... -Syndicat))
> Cette boîte était "alimentée" par un règle de filtrage.


AVANT  l'OS mavericks?

il y a mille et un sujets sur les couacs de Mail7 en cas de reprise des fichiers d'anciens OS
c'est peut etre un des effets annexes


> Vider les caches Mail ? À part "Effacer les éléments supprimés" ? -Fait


vider les caches c'est virer les caches
en mavericks ceux de mail ont changé d'endroit
dossier là
Maison/Bibliotheque/containers/ com.apple.mail.


> Service concerné ? Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.


quel email


> Je n'ai pas encore viré le .plist...
> Le faisant, je vais devoir re-paramétrer mes boîtes Mail.repa. Si je pouvais éviter....


reparemztrer des comptes ca prend 5 minutes ( une minute pas compte grand maxi
TES dossiers eux ne changent pas c'est uniquement la plist 

 en mavericks deux en fait 
 Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Mail.plist 
et celle au dessus
 Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Mail-shared.plist

( archi archi archi traité)


----------



## gmaa (15 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> via menu ou methode profonde et nettement plus efficace ( envelope index)?



Menu.
Méthode profonde : apprend-moi...




> AVANT  l'OS mavericks?



Snow leopard au moins...



> il y a mille et un sujets sur les couacs de Mail7 en cas de reprise des fichiers d'anciens OS
> c'est peut etre un des effets annexes
> vider les caches c'est virer les caches
> en mavericks ceux de mail ont changé d'endroit
> dossier là





> Maison/Bibliotheque/containers/ com.apple.mail.



Je peux mettre à la poubelle?



> quel email
> re-paramétrer des comptes ca prend 5 minutes ( une minute pas compte grand maxi
> TES dossiers eux ne changent pas c'est uniquement la plist
> 
> ...



C'est bien ceux que je connais...

Je vais faire...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Menu.
> Méthode profonde : apprend-moi...


google
ou archives macg ( egalement cherchables)
plein de sujets


----------



## gmaa (15 Février 2014)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution!

- Virer les .plist
- Effacer, récréer les comptes

Rien n'y fait. 

Je vais vivre avec...


----------



## gmaa (17 Février 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution!
> 
> - Virer les .plist
> - Effacer, récréer les comptes
> ...



Bonjour,
En fouinant un peu...
Voici l'arborescence de la chose :



> Macintosh HD
> _Utilisateurs
> __gerard
> ___Bibliothèque
> ...



Mon idée : Supprimer "QUARANTAINE.mbox

Est-ce une bonne idée?
Faisable ? Je n'ai pas essayé.

Cordialement
gmaa


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2014)

Et si tu lances Mail en n'étant PAS connecté à Internet, est-ce qu'il se montre plus comprehensif pour virer cette boite Syndicat? (car c'est peut-être un pb de synchronisation avec le serveur IMAP hébergeant ce comtpe de messagerie qui coince)


----------



## gmaa (17 Février 2014)

Je viens de refaire (il me semblait l'avoir déjà fait).

Au relancement de Mail la boîte revient...


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2014)

p... de s... de syndicat!

Si la boite Quarantaine ne contient rien d'autre, essaie de la virer (en espérant que ça virera ce qu'elle contient)


Mais au fait j'y pense.... Quarantaine, ce ne serait pas une boite créée par un logiciel antivirus pour y déplacer les mails susceptibles d'être infestés???

Si c'est ça, est-ce que le logiciel en question est bien inactif? Car sinon, c'est peut-être lui qui refuse de supprimer la boite (ou qui la recrée aussitôt)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais au fait j'y pense.... Quarantaine, ce ne serait pas une boite créée par un logiciel antivirus pour y déplacer les mails susceptibles d'être infestés???)


ou d'un filtre anti spam  utilisé par un logiciel ( par exemple thunderbird qui a un dossier quarantaine...) 
ou par le service webmail en question


----------



## gmaa (17 Février 2014)

Je reviens...

J'ai vu, avant de partir, que ClamXav créait peut-être ce genre de boîte.

"J'ai eu utilisé" du temps de Snow Leopoard et avant!
C'est probablement de là que vient cette scorie.

Remy a peut-être vu juste. Thunderbird, je l'ai juste testé pour voir.
Mais le dossier "Syndicat" est plus ancien que ce dernier...

Cependant il subsiste un doute
ClamXav (dernière version -testée aussi du coup) créée un Dossier de Quarantaine (par défaut dans Documents) et pas une boîte.

Je viens de supprimer QUARANTAINE.mbox, Mail fermé.
Il revient dès le lancement de Mail...


----------



## gmaa (20 Février 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Si je supprime QUARANTAINE.mbox, Mail fermé.
> Il revient dès le lancement de Mail...



Mes lectures... m'ont appris que la création de la boîte QUARANTAINE est normale.
Et quand un courrier indésirable y est redirigé, on peut faire le ménage en sélectionnant les-dits messages et les effacer. Et c'est vrai, j'ai pu le constater.

Mais cela ne marche pas pour la sous-boîte "Syndicat" qui est présente là (-historique).
La virer, elle "renait".
&#8230;


----------



## gmaa (1 Mars 2014)

Pour illustration de ce "pot de colle" en image :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t11fxrktnafnlhq/Boîte Syndicat.png

Par où "passer" pour l'effacer?


----------



## gmaa (22 Mars 2014)

I'm a poor lonesome cow-boy...


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2014)

Erreur de serveur: Permission Denied

C'est clair que c'est une boite "par défaut" de ton serveur de mail et celui-ci interdit la suppression de cette boite


----------



## gmaa (22 Mars 2014)

Le problème, c'est que quand je vais sur le serveur (Orange) cette sous-boîte n'existe pas!

Elle n'existe que sur mes Macs en local (quelque soit l'OS)! Et seulement sous la "rubrique" *Indésirables*
C'est "curieux".

C'est une "vieille" histoire.
J'étais en POP et je suis passé en IMAP partout.
Cela ne change rien.
____________________________
Mais *Mail* se comporte *bizarre*ment!
Sur le Mac mini (early 2006) de Mme, Mail plantait irrémédiablement (roue multicolore) mais tout "le reste" OK.
J'ai fait le grand nettoyage avec Onyx : La totale (tout coché!).
J'ai réinstallé MAC OS (Leopard) - en MàJ - par acquis de conscience.
Le nettoyage ayant été violent... J'ai dû récupérer (clone avant...) beaucoup de choses. (Sauf Mail).
(Le Mac a retrouvé de la vélocité!)

Dans Mail "vierge" :
J'ai remis en place les "box" sauvegardées (.mbox) : Création des boîtes puis réimport de leur contenu sauvegardé dans les .mbox. Un corvée!
Curieusement les sous-boîtes locales sont créées en double, l'une vide, l'autre avec le bon contenu. Pourquoi?
Après suppression des boîtes vides, certaines ressuscitent! C'est "déroutant".

S'il existe une bonne méthode pour "nettoyer" Mail, je suis preneur!

Je ne connais pas de "Script" pour automatiser les Sauvegardes/Restaurations ou Exports/Imports.

À l'expérience (mon) Mail n'est pas un produit fini facile à gérer!


----------



## gmaa (23 Mars 2014)

Pour en rajouter... ce qui manque aussi :

Sauvegarder/Restaurer les règles.


----------

